# Belly Band Companies



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

Where do you purchase your belly bands? I've seen many companies and a basic internet search will show others, but where have you purchased from and what did you think of the quality?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Here are the designer ones I know of:

Oscar Newman - these are pretty but very stiff
Susan Lanci - these are made from ultrasuede - I like them the best. (Wizzers)
Firefish designs - my 2nd choice and the ones I sell on my site (bandeboos)
Doggie Designs - These have elastic and look like a pouch I don't like them. 


Leslie


----------

